

Laconica plans to selling subscriptions  - buluzhai
http://controlyourself.ca/2009/03/30/statusnet-coming-soon/
Laconica, the Canadian company offering the most popular Open Source alternative to Twitter, announced plans today to begin selling subscriptions to hosted microblogging installations for businesses.
======
thristian
I wonder if identica will reach profitability faster than Twitter?

